

Maven's Inflexibility Is Its Best Feature - jitpack
https://timboudreau.com/blog/maven/read

======
PaulHoule
I wouldn't say it is inflexible, but it is the place where stackoverflow goes
to die. Doing anything in XML that is not easy to do in XML will drive you
insane but if you take the time to understand how it works it is actually
pretty simple.

